# *** IE Connecting Rods Specials @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Hey Guys, we currently have 20+ sets of IE rods on our shelves for a variety of applications. We can ship to the US or Canada without brokerage fees. So if you're in Canada and you need a set of rods shoot us a PM or order online, no brokerage/duties will be charged. If you have any questions feel free to post or PM













*Integrated Engineering 1.8t Forged Rods For Late 1.8 Turbo Engines 20v 19mm Audi - 389.99USD shipped* 













*Integrated Engineering 144 x 20mm Forged Rods 1.8t, VW 16v, Early 8v - 389.99USD shipped* 












*Integrated Engineering Tuscan 144 x 20mm Forged Rods 1.8t, VW 16v, Early 8v - 539.99USD shipped* 











*Integrated Engineering 154 x 21mm Forged Rods Audi 6 CYLINDER 12V 30V - 809.99USD shipped* 












*Integrated Engineering Drop In 2.0 FSI Connecting Rods - 389.99USD shipped* 












*Integrated Engineering 164 x 20mm Forged Rods for 12V VR6/24V VR6/R32 Engines - 759.99USD shipped* 

If there's something you don't see here the chances are we have it on our shelves, or we can get it to you asap. If you're doing a BT build drop us a line for a potential package deal with some fueling components, we also have 1,000's of injectors in stock of various sizes and impedance's. 

Thanks! 


CTS Turbo


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> IE Rods inside.


 That ad is def full of win... No doubt


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Watched it AGAIN! LOL! Im a sucker for a fast, nice sounding ride, with GOOD house music.. Win Clay... Pure Win...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Another cool vid.. Shouldnt be driving like that in town! Tsk.. Tsk.. Lol!


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

Waiting for these to come down a bit for my AMB rebuild.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


>


looks like a stock 335I


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

are these the new Tuscan rods or no?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cbarber88 said:


> are these the new Tuscan rods or no?


 No, these are not the tuscans, they are listed separately on our website.


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok thank you!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a couple shots of Petes MK2 TTS coming together. Pete’s build features CTS GTX3071 Turbo kit, JE pistons and IE forged connecting rods to name a few items… Keep your eyes peeled on our Facebook page for more updates as the build on this beast progresses…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This CTS Big Turbo Equipped TSI is throwing down some massive numbers. 100-200km/h in 6.2 seconds! Water Meth injection, 98 RON octane pump gas, Integrated Engineering rods, pistons and a GIAC tune. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is another wallpaper for you guys - hit up the link for the high resolution version.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo B6 Audi A4 Test Pipe @ $149.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

